# pct



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 7, 2012)

_Where is a good source to buy trustable pct such as clomid and aromasin that isn't bunk and where I can use a green dot money pak or money gram. ill only buy from places that take money gram or green dot money pak so there are no traces.




_


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 8, 2012)

Most take credit cards bro.


----------



## brundel (Jul 8, 2012)

You can buy Formeron, a suicidal AI with no issues regarding legal status.
I know a cop whos using it.
You can get it from Orbit.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> You can buy Formeron, a suicidal AI with no issues regarding legal status.
> I know a cop whos using it.
> You can get it from Orbit.


I have that already. What about clomid though?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 16, 2012)

What sources do you guys use?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2012)

I use CEM but I just use my credit card LOL.  Im pretty sure ancileries for research purposes are legal.


----------



## chaim (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello all,
I have posted in another forum on this site and have yet to get a response back. Therefore, I am posting on this thread as well and see the mention on cemproducts, but need a confirmation. 
Here is my original message:
As I have been conducting my research on PCT, I read in this forum that  cemproducts.com was legit. However, when i go to there site, they make  it very clear that the products are for lab use only and not human  consumption.

Can someone please verify or testify if you will, that they have used  there products for PCT and they can be used for human consumption.

This is my first pct cycle and I want to be sure i can use their products.

Look forward to your responses.

Thanks 

Chaim


----------



## MiniMack (Jul 16, 2012)

After seeing multiple lab results confirming Purchase Peptides quality, Im sticking with them for my next cycle


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks. Anyone else? Anyone with greendot money pak or money gram?


----------



## scharfy (Jul 17, 2012)

clearsky pharmacy-   good reviews


----------

